# 1962 Schwinn Deluxe American very strange, giant schwinn  head badge.



## Jeff54 (Nov 11, 2014)

OK this is an odd ball. Picked up recently and guessed that maybe the head badge is an exerciser badge but I can't find it there either so.

gunna has to ask: What in the heck is this badge for? 








A house painted 1962  Deluxe American 1 speed coaster Orig. color was flamboyant red . fenders chromed under paint, missing rear carrier, tank etc. 



might have gotten new strange badge on house paint job, homemade?? Or something weird going on wit these an Schwinn in  62?


----------



## rustjunkie (Nov 11, 2014)

Jeff54 said:


> View attachment 178857




Ready to etch!


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Nov 11, 2014)

Looks like someone made that in shop class! I doubt you'll ever find something Schwinn made without a capital S!


----------



## PCHiggin (Nov 11, 2014)

*Homemade....*

Someone works in a metal shop


----------



## Jeff54 (Nov 12, 2014)

Adamtinkerer said:


> Looks like someone made that in shop class! I doubt you'll ever find something Schwinn made without a capital S!





Yeah, didn't even pay attention to the S. However, I can't help but thinking that I've seen a big giant Schwinn badge, back in the day. 
I'm going to have ta take the thing off but, on initial appearance, the top and bottom  oval curves look perfect. Not your typical shop class cut out. 


Yet takes a look at the fork darts, whoever did this, were pretty darned crafty. The fenders lines are tape, and I ain't looked too closely but, them darts has reflective stuff which are centered inside of black fork darts, which are prob tape too. . Pretty nice 'crafty' workmanship. So, maybe the 'artist' had a whole friggen shop with a press that cut those curves in head badge. 

I just can't get that: " I could swear I seen a big ugly badge like this in the 1960's, on something, " out of the hollow portion of me head.

No one could say fer sure, but I'm thinking this whole "restoration" jobby, is, like, 15 or more year old. 

Doesn't matter much cause thanks to the "artist", nothing left but a part out now.

Too bad too cause otherwise this is what's under "the artist" rendering, and I give odds, the genius sanded them chrome fenders a good one as well. :






One of the nicest 2 tone 3 colored  chain guards made by Schwinn:


----------

